# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  "Маленькие Звездочки 2010 -KLASSIK"

## Mazaykina

С особым удовольствием хочу представить еще один фестиваль, проводимый у нас в Берлине для детей и юношества. Почему с особым? Да потому что сегодня редко стали  проводиться классические конкурсы и фестивали, потому что все меньше и меньше детей интересуются этим огромным пластом музыки и еще- потому что я сама в прошлом классический музыкант и для меня это направление особо дорого.
 Если ваши дети или ученики хотят предстать как исполнители на сцене одной из европейских столиц, если они мечтают заявить о себе, как о юном даровании, а также стремятся окунуться в рождественскую феерию, то этот фестиваль для них.
 Если вы, как педагог хотите представить свою исполнительскую школу, свои методики преподавания, свои учеников, как результат огромного труда- этот фестиваль также для вас.
Отдельно хочется сказать о немецкой публике. Это удивительная аудитория, всегда с пониманием, уважением и ЛЮБОВЬЮ к классической музыке, приходящая с удовольствием на классические концерты, а на детские- с особым (а наша классическая школа- это вообще отдельный разговор, для немецкой аудирории- это высшая степень профессионализма). 
Итак: знакомьтесь!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Положение о фестивале*

*Основная цель фестиваля:* популяризация и пропаганда детского-юношеского творчества, укрепление дружественных связей, творческих контактов детей и молодежи разных стран, а также:

    * предоставление им возможности продемонстрировать свое мастерство и особенности своей национальной культуры;
    * стимулирование и развитие детского и юношеского творчества;
    * обмен новой методической и практической информацией в области работы с детьми и молодежью;
    * расширение и углубление международных связей в области культурного обмена.
*
В фестивале  могут принимать участие:*

Детско-юношеские творческие коллективы выступающие* в жанре классической музыки и классического исполнения*

*   1. Академический вокал* –соло, дуэт, трио, вокальные группы, хоры до 30 человек (живое сопровождение фортепиано, аккустические инструменты)
*   2. Инструментальная музыка* -соло, дуэт, трио, ансамбль, оркестр (фортепиано, струнные, щипковые, духовые, народные инструменты)

*Требования к участникам фестиваля.*

Участником фестиваля может стать любой творческий коллектив или исполнитель выступающий в жанре классической музыки и классического направления* в возрасте от 7 до 24 года.
*
   1. Для участия в фестивале необходимо не позднее *14.10.2009 года* отметитсяь здесь в теме или мне в личном сообщении и  прислать по электроной почте на адрес masha@zaykin.de  заявку на участие в фестивале, фото, демо материал, программу выступления, краткую информацию о коллективе (солисте)

      Оргкомитет не берет на себя расходы по почтовым пересылкам присланных на фестиваль материалов, а также не возвращает их обратно.
   2. Отбор кандидатов на участие в фестивале ведёт оргкомитет. Решение по составу участников фестиваля принимается не позднее 21.10.2009 года и является исключительно компетенцией оргкомитета фестиваля.
   3. Каждый из определенных оргкомитетом участник фестиваля получает письменное уведомление и официальное приглашение.

Творческие коллективы, приглашенные для участия в фестивале, несут расходы по оплате дороги в оба конца, проживания, питания, медицинского страхования, а также регистрационного взноса фестиваля:

    * для солистов - 40,00 ?
    * для дуэтов, трио, групп, ансамблей до 5 человек - 80 ?
    * для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого участника фестиваля.

Все участники фестиваля награждаются памятными дипломами и призами.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Программа пребывания для участников
 2. Международного фестиваля 
«Die kleine Sternschnuppen»-«Klassik- 2010».
**1-й день*
13.12.10 – 14.00 -18.00 -  День заезда творческих групп в Берлин, размещение в отеле.
                  19.00 - 20.00 - Собрание руководителей делегаций с целью обсуждения 
                                           и  координации программы пребывания коллективов в Германии.

*2-й день*
14.12.10 –  08.00 - 9.00  - Завтрак
                   09.00 -12.00 - Обзорная экскурсия по городу 
                                           (Александерплатц, Курфюрстендамм,
                                            Остров музеев, фрагменты знаменитой Берлинской стены,
                                            Бранденбургские ворота, Рейхстаг и др.)
                   14.00 -17.00 -  Рождественские фестивальные концерты 

*3-й день*
15.12.10 –   08.00 - 09.00 - Завтрак
                    10.00 - 12.00 - Рождественский базар 
                    14.00 - 14.45 - Рождественские фестивальные концерты  

*4-й день*
16.12.10 –   08.00 - 09.00 - Завтрак
                    10.00 - 12.00 - Посещение Островa музеев
                    14.00 - 18.00 - Заключительный Гала-концерт фестиваля 
                                            «Die kleine Sternschnuppen» - «Klassik»                    
*5-й день*
17.12.10 –   08.00 - 09.00 - Завтрак
                   12.00 -  Отъезд творческих коллективов из Берлина.

 В программе пребывания возможны изменения!

Весь комплект необходимых документов высылается нa e-mail

----------

